# Rocky Life



## XxRockyxX (Aug 2, 2015)

First day sleeping in the new home. I went outside today. Lovin the new backyard!


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 3, 2015)

Day 2: Out for a morning walk.



Starting to get warm out here in the DFW.


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 4, 2015)

Awww, what a cutie!


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 4, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Awww, what a cutie!



Thank u so much  ;D  -Rocky


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 4, 2015)

Day 3 Dreaming and remembering life as an L.A tortie. Good night everyone!


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 5, 2015)

Day 4: Munchin away. Nom nom! Waiting for my other house to get here.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 5, 2015)

Very nice. congratulations.
Be careful about that fence. Those little bulldozers will plow right underneath!


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 5, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Very nice. congratulations.
> Be careful about that fence. Those little bulldozers will plow right underneath!



Thank u! Lol and well I don't mind too much it wasn't there to block him or prevent him from going anywhere. The previous house owners had. Little dog and left the fence there. He spends a lot of time trying to escape and he's done it a few times through a little hole in the dirt though so you are right about that one lol. I thought it was pretty cute hahaha. It's his temporary outside enclosure in case I am not there. Thank u for the concern though ! Oh and by the way, what an awesome profile pic! Your tortie has such amazing eyes!


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 6, 2015)

Day 5: Today I had a great one outside, smelled some raspberries (and was a bit hesitant to try). Maybe next time. Today for the first time, I had tomatoes! I really love tomatoes!


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 7, 2015)

Does Rocky have some plants and flowers?


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 7, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Does Rocky have some plants and flowers?



Well I try to give him as much variety as possible, I planted basil and flowers from him but none of them worked out because california weather from cold to dry within the same week lol. I'll try again soon I bought some seeds. I think it may be easier now that we are in Texas. Today we are buying a bit of kale for him too. Which plants do you reccomend I feed him more frequently? And well I've been reading up on it so much but I've never actually seen it, what is "sow tistle"? Also, I've seen many different answers, I know fruit should not be fed as often but are bananas okay once in a while?


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 7, 2015)

XxRockyxX said:


> Well I try to give him as much variety as possible, I planted basil and flowers from him but none of them worked out because california weather from cold to dry within the same week lol. I'll try again soon I bought some seeds. I think it may be easier now that we are in Texas. Today we are buying a bit of kale for him too. Which plants do you reccomend I feed him more frequently? And well I've been reading up on it so much but I've never actually seen it, what is "sow tistle"? Also, I've seen many different answers, I know fruit should not be fed as often but are bananas okay once in a while?


Variety is best for tortoises, so it sounds like you're doing awesome so far!  Sow thistle is related to the dandelion. The USDA has a PLANTS Database which can be helpful for growing info: http://plants.usda.gov/core/profile?symbol=SOOL and The Tortoise Table is helpful for finding tasty tortoise plants: http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=209 If you live in a warmer place like Texas, how about a _Hibiscus_ plant?  My Russian tortoise goes crazy for _Hibiscus_ flowers!!

My Russian doesn't eat much fruit at all. I try to make sure he is mostly eating leafy greens, but depending on the specific dietary needs of the tortoise species, a little fruit every now and then is probably fine. Here you should be able to see my tortoise garden: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/attachments/img_5601-jpg.141944/ I love having a bunch of plants together in one pen. Steve will just walk through and stop and eat a little of everything. 

I have more photos of it here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...nclosure-and-garden.92343/page-6#post-1162091 Been modifying the garden since last year! Plants also provide some shade from the hot summer sun and can provide a place to hide so the tortoise feels safe as well. Our clovers got out of hand so hiding under the giant clover plant is a great place for my tortoise to escape my eyesight!


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 7, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Variety is best for tortoises, so it sounds like you're doing awesome so far!  Sow thistle is related to the dandelion. The USDA has a PLANTS Database which can be helpful for growing info: http://plants.usda.gov/core/profile?symbol=SOOL and The Tortoise Table is helpful for finding tasty tortoise plants: http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=209 If you live in a warmer place like Texas, how about a _Hibiscus_ plant?  My Russian tortoise goes crazy for _Hibiscus_ flowers!!
> 
> My Russian doesn't eat much fruit at all. I try to make sure he is mostly eating leafy greens, but depending on the specific dietary needs of the tortoise species, a little fruit every now and then is probably fine. Here you should be able to see my tortoise garden: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/attachments/img_5601-jpg.141944/ I love having a bunch of plants together in one pen. Steve will just walk through and stop and eat a little of everything.
> 
> I have more photos of it here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...nclosure-and-garden.92343/page-6#post-1162091 Been modifying the garden since last year! Plants also provide some shade from the hot summer sun and can provide a place to hide so the tortoise feels safe as well. Our clovers got out of hand so hiding under the giant clover plant is a great place for my tortoise to escape my eyesight!




Thank you!  I try hard to give my little Rocky the life he deserves. Oh I've seen sow tistle before! Thanks for the pictures lol now It looks familiar to me! And you have such a lovely garden! Oh my gosh Rocky would love something like that! You have inspired me lol! Thank you so much! And I never knew the name of hibiscus! They are m favorite flower and I shall get Rocky some soon. Today I will buy some seeds for flowers. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 7, 2015)

@Odin's Gma mentioned that OutsidePride.com has great seeds that ship quickly and grow with great success (if Odin the tortoise doesn't eat them all before they grow).  I will probably buy some butterfly/hummingbird seeds from them next spring.

I would also recommend playing with the check-boxes at the top of the page for each plant category on The Tortoise Table. They have a traffic light system to indicate which plants are generally safe for tortoises based on the research they've done. You can learn about a lot of plants in one place!! I even made my own spreadsheet from their database. They also have a forum for posting photos if you need help identifying plants in your own yard. So lots of good stuff! And they are a small nonprofit group, so feel free to support them! 

Here's a screenshot so you can see their "traffic light system":


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 7, 2015)

XxRockyxX said:


> Thank you!  I try hard to give my little Rocky the life he deserves. Oh I've seen sow tistle before! Thanks for the pictures lol now It looks familiar to me! And you have such a lovely garden! Oh my gosh Rocky would love something like that! You have inspired me lol! Thank you so much! And I never knew the name of hibiscus! They are m favorite flower and I shall get Rocky some soon. Today I will buy some seeds for flowers. Thanks a bunch!


Thanks!! I'm glad to inspire! It's so fun to spoil the tortoise!


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 7, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> @Odin's Gma mentioned that OutsidePride.com has great seeds that ship quickly and grow with great success (if Odin the tortoise doesn't eat them all before they grow).  I will probably buy some butterfly/hummingbird seeds from them next spring.
> 
> I would also recommend playing with the check-boxes at the top of the page for each plant category on The Tortoise Table. They have a traffic light system to indicate which plants are generally safe for tortoises based on the research they've done. You can learn about a lot of plants in one place!! I even made my own spreadsheet from their database. They also have a forum for posting photos if you need help identifying plants in your own yard. So lots of good stuff! And they are a small nonprofit group, so feel free to support them!
> 
> ...





Oxalis said:


> Thanks!! I'm glad to inspire! It's so fun to spoil the tortoise!




Wow I had no idea this existed! I'll definitely look in to purchasing some seeds from there! Thank you so much this helps a lot! And the signs are so helpful. The traffic lights is genius! Thank you a bunch! Can't wait to plant for Rocky! And yes it's super fun lol!


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 8, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439051289.200505.jpg


This was meant for yesterday.
Day 6: today I had a nice walk outside. I ate some tomato from yesterday which was super awesome. Nothing like sun-baked tomato!


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 8, 2015)

Day 7: It has been officially 1 week in the new house! Can't wait to explore the rest of the back yard and eat whatever Monica plants for me! Yum! Well this would sort of be the 8th day. I kind of messed up on the first post.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439051949.894122.jpg


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 8, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439084026.033032.jpg


Today was a long hot day 102 degrees! It was great. Getting adjusted to the new place waiting for my table to get here. Sweet dreams everybody


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 9, 2015)

XxRockyxX said:


> View attachment 142698
> Today was a long hot day 102 degrees! It was great. Getting adjusted to the new place waiting for my table to get here. Sweet dreams everybody


What a cute sleeper!!


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 10, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> What a cute sleeper!!






Thank you


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 10, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439218449.486094.jpg


Yesterday: Day 8: after a long day of walking along the back yard, I cooled off with a raspberry. It was very nice.


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 10, 2015)

After a long day of exploring outside, Monica was proud to discover that I had finally dug my very first hole!    I was so happy I stayed there and took a nap for a long while (over 2 hours and camouflaged from Monica). It was great. I just came back inside right now since it is getting dark. Good night!
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439253690.530716.jpg


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 11, 2015)

XxRockyxX said:


> After a long day of exploring outside, Monica was proud to discover that I had finally dug my very first hole!    I was so happy I stayed there and took a nap for a long while (over 2 hours and camouflaged from Monica). It was great. I just came back inside right now since it is getting dark. Good night!
> View attachment 142912


Oh wow, very cool! My Russian loves to burrow as well!


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 11, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Oh wow, very cool! My Russian loves to burrow as well!




 I can just imagine the cuteness! But does this mean that it is too hot for them or something? Because it's 100 degrees and I was just a bit concerned.


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 11, 2015)

Day 10: Today has been 100 degrees and humid I've been outside for a while enjoying some natural wind. It's been nice out on the cement mostly today. No holes this time. Still out as we speak. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439341712.609125.jpg


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 11, 2015)

False alarm Lol tried to get away with it but Monica discovered my second hole. It took her a while and a little bit of help to get me out.  hehehe Well I have officially made my second hole!
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439343270.576601.jpg


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 12, 2015)

XxRockyxX said:


> I can just imagine the cuteness! But does this mean that it is too hot for them or something? Because it's 100 degrees and I was just a bit concerned.


Yes, tortoises will burrow to escape the heat, to find moisture, or for protection. It's perfectly normal tortoise behavior. I'm not sure what the typical temperature range for your tortoise is, but it's always wise to allow the tortoise access to water. I always make sure Steve has water in his garden dish when he's outside in the summer heat and humidity. Terra cotta saucers make safe and effective tortoise water dishes.  Believe it or not, some tortoises enjoy the occasional swim, but my tortoise hates water! Nonetheless, all animals need water, so he has some to cool him off in case he's ever interested in it.


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 12, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Yes, tortoises will burrow to escape the heat, to find moisture, or for protection. It's perfectly normal tortoise behavior. I'm not sure what the typical temperature range for your tortoise is, but it's always wise to allow the tortoise access to water. I always make sure Steve has water in his garden dish when he's outside in the summer heat and humidity. Terra cotta saucers make safe and effective tortoise water dishes.  Believe it or not, some tortoises enjoy the occasional swim, but my tortoise hates water! Nonetheless, all animals need water, so he has some to cool him off in case he's ever interested in it.




Oh alright phew! Just making sure he's ok. It's usually 100 degrees here in summer but not in the house. It's around 80 in the house. And I usually have him some water in his dish outside and he likes to climb in and out of it. But we currently don't have it because the it hasn't gotten here yet ;(.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 12, 2015)

It's hotter than the ambient air temps on the cement. His outdoor area should have deep shade and dappled shade and a place to burrow. That fence is not secure. We get so many posts from people who just blinked once and then the tortoise was gone. Maybe not today, maybe not this summer, but it will happen. Why chance it?

Two of my habitats are built on paving because that's where the sun is. Cinderblock walls - cheap, easy to rearrange & expand. The habitat is filled with topsoil and compost. Escape proof. Nothing can burrow in or out. Plants thrive and the tortoises can graze. 

You can cool it down the garden hose.

Don't feed any fruit at all. It's too hard to digest, they're not built for it. And do add some water to your coir substrate.


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 12, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> It's hotter than the ambient air temps on the cement. His outdoor area should have deep shade and dappled shade and a place to burrow. That fence is not secure. We get so many posts from people who just blinked once and then the tortoise was gone. Maybe not today, maybe not this summer, but it will happen. Why chance it?
> 
> Two of my habitats are built on paving because that's where the sun is. Cinderblock walls - cheap, easy to rearrange & expand. The habitat is filled with topsoil and compost. Escape proof. Nothing can burrow in or out. Plants thrive and the tortoises can graze.
> 
> ...




Well I do see the need for shade and so I am working on that one, and we did not put up that fence it was there before we got here and he does like to burrow which is completely fine and I am out there the whole time and he cannot get past the gate on the side either sides of the back yard. I am planning for a garden/enclosure of flowers and greens (and some grass) surrounded by cinder blocks or bricks with a water section for him. 
Also thank you! I heard giving fruit was not very recommended and I guess it makes sense now. I'll try to stay off fruit feeding. Thank you.


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 13, 2015)

After 2 long weeks of waiting, I am finally back in Rockyland! Soon Rockly land will have a second floor again. This time, made of wood.  so excited can't wait! 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439502878.684642.jpg


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 14, 2015)

In regards to keeping your tortoise cool on a hot day, I did find this thread, although I have not yet read the entire thing:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-keep-your-tortoise-s-cool-on-a-hot-day.98439/ Enjoy!


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 14, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> In regards to keeping your tortoise cool on a hot day, I did find this thread, although I have not yet read the entire thing:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-keep-your-tortoise-s-cool-on-a-hot-day.98439/ Enjoy!



Thank you so much this really helps !


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 15, 2015)

Poolside dinner  after a long day of sleep. Talk about relaxation!


----------



## XxRockyxX (Nov 28, 2015)

I know it's been a while, sorry a lot has been going on. Happy holidays everyone! (Sorry I know this is late)


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 28, 2015)

What a handsome little dude!!


----------



## XxRockyxX (Dec 1, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> What a handsome little dude!!




Thank you very much!


----------



## XxRockyxX (Apr 6, 2016)

After months of waiting I am finally back home. That means I will be posting again! Nothing says "life" like an afternoon stroll outside in the springtime.




Peekaboo!


----------



## Rue (Apr 6, 2016)

Totally adorable!


----------



## XxRockyxX (Apr 6, 2016)

Rue said:


> Totally adorable!


Thank you so much


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 7, 2016)

XxRockyxX said:


> After months of waiting I am finally back home. That means I will be posting again! Nothing says "life" like an afternoon stroll outside in the springtime.
> View attachment 169644
> 
> 
> ...


That's a photo to end a good bad day! ;D


----------



## XxRockyxX (Aug 14, 2016)

A new enclosure for Rocky! It's about 5.5 x 2.5 feet. More decorations will be added and most likely some more bricks!


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 14, 2016)

XxRockyxX said:


> View attachment 183636
> 
> ...most likely some more bricks!


I hope so! My Russian would have been long gone by now!


----------



## Steve_carter (Aug 14, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> I hope so! My Russian would have been long gone by now!



My Russian would be gone now too. 
Great setup. Maybes a couple of Bricks higher to play safe ;-)


----------



## Raymo2477 (Aug 19, 2016)

FYI if those are wood shavings, I'd change substrate to coir covered by cypress mulch.


----------

